# Finally got out



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We managed a quick trip Thursday night with the goal of getting my buddy on a good one. He is a new chucker and has never put a fish on the reel. A 1/0 martian toad was too much for this one to resist.

Picture here: http://alabamafishingforum.org/Thread-Fly-fished-bridge-lights-last-night


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Way to go NICE RED! Hey I also got a kick out of your little boat cartoon, nice cast :thumbsup: !!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

which bridge???


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

the bridge with fish under it LOL:-} Congrats time..... the fish looked nice I loved the story under your buddies name.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Lance, this one came off of 3-mile, but we have been seeing them at sikes as well.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*No matter where*

No matter where you caught it, that was a beauty.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!! Me = Jelly


----------

